

Obscenity Filters: Bad Idea, or Incredibly Intercoursing Bad Idea? - qhoxie
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001176.html

======
senihele
There probably is a better solution - likely one involving some minimal human
moderation paired with machine flagging, but the technical challenges don't
make obscenity filters a bad idea. A young startup could face a make or break
moment when its site starts attracting obscenity and thus repelling all its
early users. This is clearly worse than having some odd misspellings. Consider
the worst case scenario of implementing an obscenity filter and not doing so -
the decision becomes quite clear, it would seem.

